# Does anyone know about a United by Newcorp Bandsaw?



## RJS (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the advise on getting a bandsaw. It has greatly helped me to make my decision.
Has anyone ever heard of a "United by Newcorp metal/wood cutting Bandsaw"? I have found a 14" bandsaw for sale on CL that is in my price range, but can not find any reviews or information about it on the internet. I do not want to buy junk that I can not find parts for, does anyone know about this particular brand? I think the model is "model 500." Any Help or information would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I think that company is out of business. As I recall, their tools were imports, so it is possible that parts for other brands might fit. How much are they asking for it? If the price is right and if it works …


----------

